# What is best to glue slate together?



## dougal (Dec 2, 2009)

Hi i am making a slate background/hide/basking area for my Kimberley Rock Monitors and wound like to know if Dow Corning 791 is safe to use to bond it all together and stop it toppling as i would like to use the Anthracite colour which is a similar colour to the state i am using. If not could you please recommend a good aquatic sealant or alternative product? I have previously used Geocell but have found that under the high heat/humidity and UV it starts to unbond itself.
Cheers


----------



## Lozza.Bella (Apr 24, 2010)

*When doing any work on my interiors, I use aquarium grade silicone sealant... As once cured it's completely safe  *


----------



## Robbrown 52 (Sep 25, 2012)

dougal said:


> Hi i am making a slate background/hide/basking area for my Kimberley Rock Monitors and wound like to know if Dow Corning 791 is safe to use to bond it all together and stop it toppling as i would like to use the Anthracite colour which is a similar colour to the state i am using. If not could you please recommend a good aquatic sealant or alternative product? I have previously used Geocell but have found that under the high heat/humidity and UV it starts to unbond itself.
> Cheers


 as you will see from the following link I used a marine quality silicone and it works really well, the original rete constructed for my 3 Kimberly's is as solid as ever 
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/habitat/986374-constructing-slate-rete.html
and as you will have seen I did the post to show how I built my slate retes, but at the bottom is one of the exotera vivs with the back covered with slates of slate to make the back climbable, and completely sealed to stop the crickets from hiding behind.
any questions please ask


----------



## Addymk2 (Dec 25, 2009)

Drill holes and use cable ties. Hide them and cut the sharp edges off and use aquarium sealant as the backup. 

I wouldn't really trust sealant alone to hold up a lot of weight for a prolonged period but that's just me!

Saves waking up to a pancaked monitor.


----------



## Robbrown 52 (Sep 25, 2012)

Addymk2 said:


> Drill holes and use cable ties. Hide them and cut the sharp edges off and use aquarium sealant as the backup.
> 
> I wouldn't really trust sealant alone to hold up a lot of weight for a prolonged period but that's just me!
> 
> Saves waking up to a pancaked monitor.


 I agree you have to have everything grounded from the base of the Viv upwards so nothing can collapse. I use ceramic chimney flue tiles set on their side to sit rocks and retes on the can then be filled or buried without fear of collapse 
I have evn drilled and bracketed rocks to the back of the viv to stop them rolling about.


----------



## dougal (Dec 2, 2009)

Cheers this is the sort of thing i am going to build along the entire rear wall of my 5 1/2 foot long Kimberly Monitor viv but just wanted to get some advise on the best sealant to glue it together with as i have previously used geocel aqauriam sealant on a differant project but found the heat and humidity combined with strong uv light caused it to have a weak bond after a couple of years. I would prefer to use a dark grey/black colour sealant. What brand did you use?



Robbrown 52 said:


> as you will see from the following link I used a marine quality silicone and it works really well, the original rete constructed for my 3 Kimberly's is as solid as ever
> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/habitat/986374-constructing-slate-rete.html
> and as you will have seen I did the post to show how I built my slate retes, but at the bottom is one of the exotera vivs with the back covered with slates of slate to make the back climbable, and completely sealed to stop the crickets from hiding behind.
> any questions please ask


----------



## Robbrown 52 (Sep 25, 2012)

dougal said:


> Cheers this is the sort of thing i am going to build along the entire rear wall of my 5 1/2 foot long Kimberly Monitor viv but just wanted to get some advise on the best sealant to glue it together with as i have previously used geocel aqauriam sealant on a differant project but found the heat and humidity combined with strong uv light caused it to have a weak bond after a couple of years. I would prefer to use a dark grey/black colour sealant. What brand did you use?


 I think I put a link in the notes and it does come in several colours I use black or clear

HA6 RTV MARINE SILICONE - AQUARIUM/WATER/​TANK SEALANT off Ebay £2.50 a tube 
MARINE SAFE AQUARIUM FISH TANK SEALANT HA6 RTV SILICONE >VARIOUS COLOURS< | eBay
Look forward to seeing the construction and final results keep intouch


----------



## Addymk2 (Dec 25, 2009)

dougal said:


> Cheers this is the sort of thing i am going to build along the entire rear wall of my 5 1/2 foot long Kimberly Monitor viv but just wanted to get some advise on the best sealant to glue it together with as i have previously used geocel aqauriam sealant on a differant project but found the heat and humidity combined with strong uv light caused it to have a weak bond after a couple of years. I would prefer to use a dark grey/black colour sealant. What brand did you use?


That's why you drill holes and use cable ties for additional support


----------

